
HighwayHash: Fast hashing at over 10 GB/s per core in Golang - yarapavan
https://blog.minio.io/highwayhash-fast-hashing-at-over-10-gb-s-per-core-in-golang-fee938b5218a
======
yarapavan
HighwayHash is a new and very fast pseudo-random-function (PRF) developed by
Jyrki Alakuijala, Bill Cox and Jan Wassenberg from Google research. The
algorithm takes a 256-bit key and computes 64-, 128- or 256-bit hash values of
given messages.

HighwayHash can be used to prevent hash-flooding attacks or authenticate
short-lived messages. Additionally it can be used as a fingerprinting
function. Note that HighwayHash is not a general purpose cryptographic hash
function (such as Blake2b, SHA-3 or SHA-2) and should not be used if strong
collision resistance is required.

At Minio we have developed a native Golang repository for HighwayHash with
optimized assembly implementations for both Intel and ARM platforms. We will
switch over the bit rot protection that is currently relying on the Blake2b
algorithm to HighwayHash.

Google repo:
[https://github.com/google/highwayhash](https://github.com/google/highwayhash)
code repo:
[https://github.com/minio/highwayhash](https://github.com/minio/highwayhash)

